# How do u do it



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

How do you lock new chickens in a coup to acclimate them if you have other chickens???


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You lock them ALL up. The coop should be big enough to accommodate them all comfortably and if it isn't, changes need to be made.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a second coop for getting newbies use to our routine. Once I think they are in the flock enough I close the second coop off and the new chickens follow the older ones into the main coop. You could section off your coop so they stay in and the other come out.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

We do the same as Apyl. They move from brooder to small outside coop. Then when they seem settled, we let them out to free range lock their coop and they follow the older ones into the big coop . Sometimes we have some that won't get the hint and they camp out at their coop till we go lock up for the night and we carry them into the big coop. They get the hang of it really quickly !


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

We put our new little guys (3 1/2 weeks mostly feathered) out with the big flock this week. For a few days I let them out to graze together in the fenced yard. I stood nearby to make sure no one got picked too bad then scooped them back into their brooder. Then on the third day after grazing when it got dark and the big girls roosted in the coop I put all the little guys in. I checked them a little while later and they were all still Inside. They have been out full time now for four days and so far so good. I do seperate them into seperate runs for a bit each day just to make sure the babes get to eat without the big girls running them off. But I am possibly overprotective. A newbie too. Good luck and please let us know how it goes.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone. We are on day three of free range integration. She is doing well. Has learned to run and hide from the mean girls. ( copper Marans) and I make sure she gets to eat. I just hope she doesn't stay skiddish and afraid


----------

